# list of parthenogenic scorpions?



## adontoridas

can you help me ?

i want to know the scorpions that are parthenogenic

thank you for your response!


----------



## ~Abyss~

aww crap...i know this one....gimme some time I've had very little sleep
H. hottentota/Hottentotta caboverdensis(I'm not sure on the taxonomy right now)
T. stigmurus
L.  australasiae
ummm.....


----------



## Koh_

plus t.serrulatus.!


----------



## ~Abyss~

hehe I'm missed a few. I'm a bit rusty.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## drummindan2007

Are those the only two hottentotta sp. that are Parthenogenic?


----------



## OBmorf

Hottentotta hottentotta (Fabricius, 1787)
Hottentotta caboverdensis Lourenco & Ythier, 2006
Centruroides gracilis (Latreille, 1804)
Ananteris coinaui Lourenço, 1982
Tityus serrulatus (Lutz & Mello, 1922)
Tityus uruguayensis (Borelli, 1901)
Tityus columbianus (Thorell, 1876) 
Tityus metuendus Pocock, 1897
Tityus stigmurus (Thorell, 1876)
Tityus trivittatus Kraepelin 1898
Liocheles australasiae (Fabricius, 1775) 

And Hottentotta "nigrocarinatus" - if You say, that it is not synonime

You can read it in:
PARTHENOGENESIS IN SCORPIONS: SOME HISTORY – NEW DATA
LOURENÇO W. R.

Cheers, Oskar

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## crixalis

isometrus maculatus


----------



## OBmorf

Can You give me any reliable references/soruces ? I think that female of I. maculatus can accumulate fluid from spermatophore for long time, but it is not parthenogenic...

Cheers


----------



## James H

I didnt know that C. gracilis was a parthenogenic species.  That just makes me want some even more.


----------



## kupo969

C gracilis is parthenogenic? Are you serious?


----------



## Vincent

If I recall correctly only C. gracilis from Cuba is parthenogenetic.


----------



## kupo969

Vincent said:


> If I recall correctly only C. gracilis from Cuba is parthenogenetic.


Great.

You might as well say they aren't. The chances of getting them from Cuba are, well, slim-to-none.


----------



## James H

It seems interesting to me that C. gracillis from Cuba are parthenogenetic and the ones in the US are not.  
Are their any that live in the keys or some of the other Caribbean islands that show parthenogeneic traits similar to the Tityus sp. that breed male/female as well as female clones.  
This would be a great project for some grad student that wants to chase bugs all summer in the Caribbean.  It would be a really tough field study if you ask me. :}

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Michiel

crixalis said:


> isometrus maculatus


Is NOT parthenogenetic! It can deliver multiple broods after one insemination, but that's a whole other ballgame biologically

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NevularScorpion

I found another interesting thread today


----------



## cantthinkofone

This should be a sticky. Very helpful


----------



## Banshee05

and some more, see...

Seiter, Michael (2012). Developmental stages and reproductive biology in Tityus confluens Borelli, 1899 and Tityus ocelote (Francke & Stockwell, 1987) (Scorpiones, Buthidae). Revista Ibérica de Aracnología 21: 113-118.


----------



## Banshee05

Ten of the known parthenogenetic species belong to the family Buthidae, i.e.: Centruroides gracilis (Latreille), Tityus columbianus (Thorell), Tityus metuendus Pocock, Tityus serrulatus Lutz & Mello, Tityus stigmurus (Thorell), Tityus trivittatus Kraepelin, Tityus uruguayensis Borelli, Ananteris coineaui Lourenço, Hottentotta hottentotta (Fabricius), Hottentotta caboverdensis Lourenço & Ythier, Tityus neblina Lourenço and one member of the family Liochelidae, i.e. Liocheles australasiae (Fabricius) (Lourenço, 2008; Lourenço & Cloudsley-Thompson, 2010). And the newest one is Tityus confluens Borelli (Seiter, 2012).

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## 2nscorpx

Thanks, Michael. Good to see that T. confluens was consistent enough to make the list.


----------



## Michiel

Yes, cantthinkofone this should be sticky, but don't expect the mods to react to these type of hints.....You would have more luck getting their attention if you would type a "naughty" word here, then, ten mods would be all over you.....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## zonbonzovi

Yes, because it's as if anyone ever pays attention to the stickies in the first place...:sarcasm:

Or: you could just run a search for "parthenogenic", bookmark the page, make note of it, print it out, memorize it, tattoo it on your forehead and purchase a mirror if it's really that important to you.

Stupid, unpaid mods...why can't they coddle us!  Oh.

Thanks for the citations, Michael


----------



## Michiel

You mean use....the search function???:sarcasm: Nooooooooo


----------



## thirdsm

Here in Philippines, Heterometrus Longimanus are parthenogenic.


----------



## Michiel

No it isn't....

Verstuurd van mijn GT-I9195 met Tapatalk


----------



## Hammershot

I doubt its actual parthenogenesis.  I think its more likely that it is insane sperm retention.


----------



## lancej

I have my doubts about C. gracilis being parthenogenetic.  Both cases involved immature females that were collected, then molted to maturity and gave birth.  I have seen males trying to mate with immature females in some of the colonies I've kept in the past.  I think it's possible that the females had already been mated.  Plus the fact that I don't recall ever reading about any all female populations.  I'm not saying it can't be possible, I just have my doubts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Banshee05

nope.
I have talked long and intensive with Dr.Teruel about this and btw HIS gracilis from Cuba population. And this population or SPECIMENS in the past were true parthenogenetic ones. BUT he/ and also me more and more, think that this all female brood fact is MUCH more commen in a lot of species and populations but was seldom observed and documented. and the avaibility to change during some generations is also a fact, that's the reason why in some species all male brood exist, or female and male mixed while female are from unfertilizaed eggs and males from fertz. etc. .... so all around this topic is really tricky and no generalisation should be considered as true or as a rule.... be always careful with this topic in scorpions and much more in arachnids in general!


----------



## Hammershot

Good read about parthenogenesis in scorpions:  http://www.ibiologia.unam.mx/html/pub/Francke_RIA16_93_104.pdf

In reference to c. gracilis and parthenogenesis:

"Centruroides gracilis(Latreille, 1804)(Buthidae)

Chronologically, the next report of parthenogenesis in scorpions belongs to this species (Teruel,2004). Two subadult females, from different bisexual populations, molted to maturity in captivity and subsequently gave birth. From one of those litters two females
reached sexual maturity, but unfortunately died shortly thereafter without producing an F2 parthenogenetic generation. The second litter died in the second instar.  Teruel correctly pointed out the difficulties with sex distinction in early instars and would not categorically
state that thelytoky occurs in the species. However, since sexually mature males and females of C. gracilis have been raised from litters born in captivity (Francke & Jones, 1982), we must consider this an example of facultative parthenogenesis for this taxon. "


----------



## Banshee05

Hammershot said:


> Good read about parthenogenesis in scorpions:  http://www.ibiologia.unam.mx/html/pub/Francke_RIA16_93_104.pdf


hoho  
hmm yeah...


----------



## Otoshima xD

you guys forgot about the beautiful Heterometrus Longimanus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brolloks

Talk about resurrecting the dead 

If I am not mistaken, there has been no scientific data to backup this claim that Heterometrus Longimanus is parthenogenetic

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Biollantefan54

Nobody forgot it, there is no real proof of it. Anecdotal data means nothing.


----------



## Abhorsen

H. Longimanus here is parthenogenetic. Even though we dont have scientific claims, keepers here have experience about their longi popping without any mates. 

I don't get why people doesn't believe it even though it came from the keepers with experience.

Do we really need scientific proof to prove our claims or you just dont want to believe since tou haven't experience it first hand?

We don't have scientists here who can prove our claims since it's not yet being studied by them.

Maybe im wrong, maybe our longimanus here is a different species of heterometrus. But believe me, they're really popping. . .


----------



## brandontmyers

Abhorsen said:


> Do we really need scientific proof to prove our claims


Yes.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## TheScorpionMan

Abhorsen said:


> H. Longimanus here is parthenogenetic. Even though we dont have scientific claims, keepers here have experience about their longi popping without any mates.
> 
> I don't get why people doesn't believe it even though it came from the keepers with experience.
> 
> Do we really need scientific proof to prove our claims or you just dont want to believe since tou haven't experience it first hand?
> 
> We don't have scientists here who can prove our claims since it's not yet being studied by them.
> 
> Maybe im wrong, maybe our longimanus here is a different species of heterometrus. But believe me, they're really popping. . .


Just because you get one and it pops does not make it parthogenic. It could have mated elsewhere and stored sperm as well. Now if you got one as a scorpling and raise it to adulthood and it pops then that could change the argument


----------



## Abhorsen

TheScorpionMan said:


> Just because you get one and it pops does not make it parthogenic. It could have mated elsewhere and stored sperm as well. Now if you got one as a scorpling and raise it to adulthood and it pops then that could change the argument


We have been raising h longimanus from scorplings, ive never had them in communal setup. starting 2i, ive raised my scorplings separately. all off them became gravid and popped without a mate. Now i have 2 4i h longimanus in a separate enclosure. They're from the same batch. never been together after they came down from their mother's back. im just waiting for them to turn adult, and albeit they'll pop. Not unless your h longimanus and our h longimanus is a different sp. If only we can ship our longi to your country then you will be able to experienced first hand about our claims.


----------



## Abhorsen

Biollantefan54 said:


> Nobody forgot it, there is no real proof of it. Anecdotal data means nothing.


All of the keepers here in my country have experienced with their longimanus popping even though they have been raised from 2i separately. Unless all of them mated at 2i then stored the sperm until they're adult enough to be gravid. and all of them can change sex at 7i, beacuse ive been raising longimanus separately starting from 2i. all of them became gravid and popped.


----------



## brandontmyers

The real problem is that everyone keeps claiming that the H. longimanus they have are parthenogenic but no one will send them to a scorpion biologist. It's hard to just take someone's word for it when there is no proof. Much like the Leiurus quinquestriatus 'deserti' that comes out of the Philippines. That is not a valid species but everyone that has it claims it is.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Biollantefan54

Abhorsen said:


> All of the keepers here in my country have experienced with their longimanus popping even though they have been raised from 2i separately. Unless all of them mated at 2i then stored the sperm until they're adult enough to be gravid. and all of them can change sex at 7i, beacuse ive been raising longimanus separately starting from 2i. all of them became gravid and popped.


*Cough* *Cough*

*Anecdotal data means nothing*


----------



## Abhorsen

Biollantefan54 said:


> *Cough* *Cough*
> 
> *Anecdotal data means nothing*


Hard to believe? lol. . .


----------



## Abhorsen

R


brandontmyers said:


> The real problem is that everyone keeps claiming that the H. longimanus they have are parthenogenic but no one will send them to a scorpion biologist. It's hard to just take someone's word for it when there is no proof. Much like the Leiurus quinquestriatus 'deserti' that comes out of the Philippines. That is not a valid species but everyone that has it claims it is.


I'll try submitting our claims to the scientists here and hopefully they can make a study about it so that we have proof. But it will take a while, LQD here is not real? then, what type of sp are we taking care? i know old keepers here got it from imports


----------



## brandontmyers

No idea what the 'LQD' is as I am not sure on the locality but probably just a plain ol' LQ. But that is the big problem with the Filipino scorpion trade. Someone gets something in, claims it as something else, makes money, now everyone is making the claim.


----------



## Abhorsen

brandontmyers said:


> No idea what the 'LQD' is as I am not sure on the locality but probably just a plain ol' LQ. But that is the big problem with the Filipino scorpion trade. Someone gets something in, claims it as something else, makes money, now everyone is making the claim.


I'll send a picture of our LQD later here, and you decide wether it's an lqd or not. . .


----------



## Abhorsen

Here it is


----------



## Abhorsen

And here he is after i transfered him to a new enclosure. . . this is not LQD? if not, can you id what it is. . thanks


----------



## callum b

This thread is going a bit off topic.....but in regards to Leiurus quinquestriatus deserti, it doesn't exist. L. quinquestriatus does, but there is no deserti subspecies. Here is a recent paper detailing the current known species http://www.science.marshall.edu/fet/euscorpius/p2014_191.pdf.

As to what species of Leiurus you have, you will need to find out where it was collected to be able to make an accurate ID.


----------



## Abhorsen

callum b said:


> This thread is going a bit off topic.....but in regards to Leiurus quinquestriatus deserti, it doesn't exist. L. quinquestriatus does, but there is no deserti subspecies. Here is a recent paper detailing the current known species http://www.science.marshall.edu/fet/euscorpius/p2014_191.pdf.
> 
> As to what species of Leiurus you have, you will need to find out where it was collected to be able to make an accurate ID.


Im sorry, and thank you for your reply. . . i just brought this out because i just replied to the guy who mentioned about LQF, thanks!


----------



## Pipa

Interesting thread

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tleilaxu

Isn't Paravaejovis spinigerus parthenogenetic? I recall reading something that said they were.


----------



## Hottenttotta

Can I comment here? In Philippines Heterometrus Longimanus too. 7-8instar will pop. tnx

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stugy

Hottenttotta said:


> Can I comment here? In Philippines Heterometrus Longimanus too. 7-8instar will pop. tnx


Of course you can comment here lol. Somebody already mentioned H.longimanus. There is a newer thread concerning this topic already by the way. To add to this thread Lychas tricarinatus is also parthenogenetic.


----------



## RTTB

I believe in science,lab testing,DNA testing,and published results with scorpion ID.I think sometimes we just hope and try to will something to be true.


----------



## Pielinobius

Parabuthus Liosoma is also parthenogenetic.


----------



## SonsofArachne

Finally, a old thread that should be resurrected.


----------



## brandontmyers

Pielinobius said:


> Parabuthus Liosoma is also parthenogenetic.


There is no scientific proof of this. It is not impossible, but claims from the Philippines of many different scorpions species being parthenogentic are common. Not once has anything been proved.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Abhorsen

I for one can attest to this claim about H. Longimanus being Parthenogenic, since almost all of us here have experienced it. As well as P. Liosoma, but since we are not scientist then our claims dontd matter Just sharing


----------



## Major 78

What is the least dangerous Parthenogenic Scorp? And how bad is it's sting?


----------



## BobBarley

Major 78 said:


> What is the least dangerous Parthenogenic Scorp? And how bad is it's sting?


Prob Liocheles australasiae.  I've never heard of a sting from one, dunno if they can even pierce skin.  However, people say it should be close to that of a mosquito bite haha.

Reactions: Lollipop 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

Hi y'all. I've rescued this thread because I have a doubt. 

Since 2008, were there any news on Parthenogenetic scorpions, besides these 12?





						Parthenogenesis in scorpions - new review article
					

Professor Wilson Lourenco has published an interesting review on parthenogenesis in scorpions. This is a rare phenomenon in arachnids, but s...




					scorpion-files.blogspot.com
				




Tia,
Arachnid Addicted.


----------



## Patherophis

Arachnid Addicted said:


> Hi y'all. I've rescued this thread because I have a doubt.
> 
> Since 2008, were there any news on Parthenogenetic scorpions, besides these 12?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Parthenogenesis in scorpions - new review article
> 
> 
> Professor Wilson Lourenco has published an interesting review on parthenogenesis in scorpions. This is a rare phenomenon in arachnids, but s...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> scorpion-files.blogspot.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tia,
> Arachnid Addicted.


_Janalychas tricarinatus, Serradigitus miscionei_ and _Pseudolychas ochraceus_ have been published to be parhenogenetic in literature since.
The first species is quite common in hobby now. It is very likely that parthenogeny will be found in much more species, especially in case of tropical buthids.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

